#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  كلمتين وبس!! .. ولو عندك كلمتين شارك ورايا ..

## بنت مصر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اخوتي واخواتي الغاليين اعضاء المنتدى الكرام

على غرار برنامج الفنان فؤاد المهندس كلمتين وبس 
طرأت لي فكرة ان نطرح تباعا رسالة او تعليق سريع
على مواقف أو احداث .. سواء كانت سلبيه او ايجابيه

هذه الرسائل لن تكون مطروحة للمناقشة ولكنها ستكون فقط 
لالقاء الضوء عليها وللاستفادة منها .. فمجرد الاشارة اليها 
بكلمات سريعة سيكون له تأثيره القوي في ايقاظ الفكر لرواد
منتدانا الكرام الاعضاء منهم او الزوار ..

هذه الفكرة لن تنجح بمجهود فردي .. بل تلزمها المشاركة من
جميع الاقلام القوية في المنتدى ... ولكن مع  مراعاة الحرص
على الرقي في الرسالة .. وعدم التعصب  والهدوء في المشاركة


ارجو ان تكون الفكرة العامة للموضوع قد اتضحت للجميع 


وتقبلوا تحياتي


بسنت*

----------


## حلا

*فكرة جميلة يابسنت، ولكن كلمتين بس  * *

مازلت أذكر بيتاً قاله لبق
 قد كان بالأمس فيالاً على النيلِ
ياحاطماً نملة لم تدر حالتها
من تحت رجلك فاحذر وطأة الفيلِ*

----------


## بنت مصر

كنت دائما اتساءل هل سلام الرجل على الرجل بالقبلات من الاسلام في شيء؟
واليوم وبعد انتقال عدوى القبلات في السلام بين الفتاة والشاب الي مجتمعاتنا
ما زلت اتساءل ... الي متي سنستمر في تقليد الغرب في كل سلبياتهم؟؟

----------


## ساكنة السحاب

حقيقة لا أفهمها إلى الآن ...إذا كان ديننا دين النظافة !!
فلماذا  نرى شوارعنا -دائما- متسخة !!!
فهل نفهم الدين حقا ؟؟!!


فكرة فاتنة يا بسنت .. ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

*لماذا دائماً تركض ورائي ذكريات حبي القديم..
لقد كانت خطأ و خطيئة مؤلفة من خطايا..
و أسوأ الأخطاء تلك التي نمضي في حياتنا و نحن ندفع ثمنها في كل لحظة!!
أنفـــــال*

----------


## محمد فاروق

هانوا على الله فعصوه ...... ولو عزوا عليه لعصمهم

----------


## بنت مصر

سيارة الاسعاف تسير مسرعة في الطريق
اما حاملة معها مريضا في حالة حرجة
أو في اتجاهها لجلب الحالة من مكان ما لنقله الي المستشفي

كل السيارات في اي بلد في العالم تفسح لها الطريق وتاخذ الجانب الايمن 
الا في بلادنا .. فلا حياة لمن تنادي!!

----------


## جنان الفردوس

فكرة رائعة يا بسنت.. :: 
كنت أتساءل دوما .. لماذا نلقى تبعات أخطائنا على كاهل الآخرين .. 
أليس من الأفضل أن نعتذر عنها ونبحث عن حل لها ..؟؟

----------


## فاضــل

الحسنة تخص 

و السيئة تعم .. لماذا ؟

الحسنة تخص 

و السيئة أيضا تخص .. من فعلها

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نعم الزى الاسلامى هام جدا فى الاسلام
ولكن ما اجمل ان يتلازم مع نقاء القلب واخلاصه لله سرا وعلانية
واتقان العمل واعتباره عباده......... فهكذا سنتقدم


رائعة يا بسنت *

----------


## atefhelal

*بمناسبة الزى المثل الألمانى يقول : Kleidung macht leute وترجمته : الناس تتشكل طبقا للزى الذى يلبسونه ، أو بمعنى آخر أن الزى الذى يلبسه الشخص له تأثيره على سلوكه مع الناس ، يعنى لو واحد لابس لبس شيوخ الأزهر لايمكن أن يقف على ناصية شارع ويغاكس البنات ، ولو واحد لابس لواء لايمكن يركب أتوبيس زحمة ، والمفروض لو واحدة لابسة حجاب ولبس محتشم هتلاقيها ماشية باحترام وتتجنب أماكن الشبهات .. الزى طبعا له بعض التأثير الهام على سلوك الشخص*

----------


## Hesen Ali

atefhelal  

أتفق معك تماما

----------


## م. بسمة

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع رائع يا بسنت كعادتك


*دوما ما يعاني الجميع من صراع الأجيال وينتقد الأبناء الأباء والأمهات ولم يتمهلوا قليلا لينظروا لمستقبلهم فهم أباء وأمهات المستقبل فمذا أعدوا لهذا الصراع ولو أمعنوا النظر لوجدوا أنفسهم على نفس المنهج*

----------


## بنت مصر

بجد يا جماعة انا مبهورة من روعة مشاركاتكم
واتمنى من قلبي ان لا نتوقف عن هذا الجهد الجميل
والذي هو بمثابة فضفضة راقية كما اراها في مشاركاتكم الان


تحياتي لكل من شارك وكل من سيشارك في الموضوع ولكل من يمر لمجرد القراءة  فقط


بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

زيارة واحدة الي هؤلاء الراقدين على الاسرة البيضاء في احدى المستشفايت .. 
كافية لتعرفنا قيمة الصحة التي انعم الله علينا بها
فهل شكرناه حق شكره؟؟

----------


## ساكنة السحاب

بعض الناس يصرون على آرائهم ..يتشددون لها ..ويرفضون سماع الرأي الآخر ...
انظر اين تقف في داخل الصورة ( راي وبس ) ام اعلى قليلا ( راي وراي آخر) 
ام تمسك الصورة بيدك وتتفحصها جيدا لتراها من جميع الجوانب ( رآي وكل الآراء الأخرى ) .

----------


## غرباء لكن سعداء

اهم حاجة صلاة الجماعة وصلاة الفجر ماتنسوش يا جماعة ان الصلاة هى اول ما يحاسب الانسان عليها عند نزوله القبر وهى اهم الاركان فى الاسلام ومن تركها فقد ترك الدين ( يعنى بصراحة يبقى خرج عن الملة ولو متزوج فامرأته لا تحل له ) ابدأ بالصلاة اهم من اى حاجة ويا تارك الصلاة تب قبل يأتى عليك يوم لا ينفع فيه الندم
انا اسف يا جماعة الكلام ده شكله تقيل عليكم بس والله انا احبكم فى الله وبخاف عليكم من عذاب الله 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
                               ( اتى الاسلام غريبا وسيعود غريبا كما بدأ فطوبى للغرباء )

----------


## atefhelal

*الجوع أفضل وأقوى فاتح للشهية .. ونحن قوم لانأكل حتى نجوع ، وإذا أكلنالانشبع (أى لانملأها على الآخر Full Tank ).*

----------


## te3mah

قالوا عنا :
" الإسلام ظلم المرأة ... الإسلام أكل حقوق المرأة ... الإسلام جعل المرأة مجرد جارية للرجل ..... "

ونحن نقول لهم :
" الإسلام أعزني بالتوحيد ... وحفظني بالحجاب ... وأكرمني ورفع من شأني بأن جعل لي من هو مسئول عني دائما ... ويكفيني عِزا أن أول من أسلم لله بعد رسوله الكريم هو أمي خديجة بنت خويلد   ::   "

----------


## atefhelal

*المعرفة ليست بالضرورة أن تعرف كل شيء عن موضوع أو آخر ، ولكنها بالدرجة الأولى هى كيف وأين تجد المعلومات عن هذا الموضوع .. والعبقرية هى أن تنشغل بتللك المعلومات عشقا وهياما ، وأن تأخذها مساءا بين أحضانك حين يهبط عليك ملاك النوم بسلطانه ، وتعطى ظهرك لما عداها من الأمور الأخرى ، ولاتستيقظ أبدا حتى تخرج منها بمولود جديد يكون شمعة تضيئ مسارا هاديا لك وللمتخبطين من حولك ..*

----------


## atefhelal

*إلى طعمة وكل طعمة من بنات المسلمين وأمهاتهم  .. أضيف على كلماتك الجميلة أن الإسلام جعل النساء شقيقات للرجال أولياء بعضهم من بعض يأمرن بالمعروف وينهين عن المنكر ، ولسن عورات أو مكسورات الجناح أو محرومات من المعرفة إلا فى خيال بعض المرضى من الفقهاء .. فهن مسئولات مع الرجال عن إعمار الأرض وتحقيق أمنها ..*

----------


## Egyptian

بدلاً من أن تلقي أى شئ في الشارع أحتفظ به حتي تصل لأقرب مكان تلقيه فيه 
فنظافة الشارع والوطن أهم من أن أتضايق من هذا الشئ لدقائق أو حتي لساعة .

----------


## أنفـــــال

*نظرت حولي..
خفت كثيراً عندما ادركت ان هؤلاء الشباب .. هم الذين سيقودون هذه الامة الضائعة!!
أنفـــــال*

----------


## م. بسمة

*أستخير .. أستشير .. أعقـلها  .. توكل على الله ثم أرضي بالقضاء خيره وشره*

----------


## سلمى البنا

*من او (ما) يستحوذ على عقلك قد يسيطر يوما على حياتك
فحرر دوما عقلك من قيود الرذيلة والذنوب 
بالاستغفار كثيرااااا


نستفغر الله العلى العظيم من كل ذنب
اللهم لنا ذنوبنا زكفر عنا سيئاتنا*

----------


## Om Hossam

*قال ابو العتاهية*

*يا بائع الدين بالدنيا وباطــــــــلها  ***ترضى بدينك شيئا ليس يسواه*
*حتى متى وأنت فى لهو وفى لعب *** والموت نحوك يجرى فاغر فاه*
*أن المنى لغرور ضلة وهـــــوى  *** لعل حتف امرئ فى الشئ يهواه*

----------


## بنت مصر

أليس عجيبا  ان تفشل هذه الازمات الاقتصادية التي تعانيها مصر حاليا
في  سرقة البسمة من شفاه الكادحين من شعبها الطيب الصبور!!

----------


## Egyptian

مع كل شكوى أو نقد أكتب أقتراح للحل 
أى أقتراح تراه معقولاً ولا يهم أن يكون الأفضل 
بهذا تكون إيجابياً بناءً وبغير هذا تكون سلبياً هداماً.

----------


## م. بسمة

*هل تعرف معنى كلمة الله؟
الله هو الإله.. وما هو الإله؟
الإله هو من يؤلهه القلب بالحب والتعظيم والخوف والرجاء والخشوع امامه

فلنبحث في أعماقنا.. ولنصحح أخطاءنا .. واحساسنا بالله عز وجل فهو الاحق ان يحب وهو الاحق ان يعبد
الحمد لله الذي خلقنا مسلمين..
اللهم أرزقنا التقوى والخشوع امامك وبين يديك.
اللهم أرزقنا لذة النظر الى وجهك الكريم.
اللهم أرضى عنا وأقبلنا وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا.
اللهم أرزقنا فردوسك الأعلى يا رب العالمين.
آمين  آمين  آمين*

----------


## جنان الفردوس

لن نضيع أبدا 
ما دام الحب يحكم قلوبنا

----------


## Om Hossam

*كن حذرا من صديق يعطيك من طرف اللسان حلاوة ويزوغ منك كما يزوغ التعلب*

----------


## بنت مصر

أكن لعسكري المرور قدرا كبيرا
من الشفقة والعطف لما يعانيه
من (تلطيش) من كل من هب ودب
واحلم  بيوم نجد فيه عسكري مرورنا له نفس
الاحترام والهيبة المكفولة لغيره في اي بلد اخرى
لنجد شوارعنا بسياراتها ومشاهها ادق من الساعة 
في انتظامهم واحترامهم لقواعد المرور!!
بسنت

----------


## م. بسمة

*حب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك*

----------


## أسد

قال الشافعى

فالعفو عن جاهلٍ أو أحمقٍ أدب **** نعم وفيه لصونِ العرض إصلاحُ 

إن الأسود لتخشى وهى صامتةُ **** والكلبُ يُحثى وُيرمى وهو نباحُ

----------


## مشالي

لماذا تكون زيارة الوزير أو المسؤل الكبير لأحد المواقع دائماً أهم من الإنتاج ... ولماذا نهتم دائما بالمظاهر ونترك الأساسيات ... يا ترى ألم يكن هذا الوزير في يوما ما موظفا عاديا ويرى ما يحدث من تزويق (مع تغيير القاف) للحقائق قبل زيارة المسئولين ... هل نسى ذلك أم تناساة أم أنة ولد وزيراً ؟؟؟ سؤال محير

----------


## s_lonely

كلمتين وبس

عندما تتصارع الافيال.... العشب وحدة الذي يموت

----------


## السلطانة

فكرة رائعة شكرا لك


وما نيل المطالب بالتمني...ولكن تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا  ::  صدق شوقي

----------


## بنت مصر

بصراحة اخوتي وأخواتي الغاليين
لم اتوقع هذه المشاركات القيمة منكم
وسعدت بها جدا ولكني أعود ثانية لأؤكد
ان الهدف من هذا الموضوع ليس نقل اراء مشهورة
أو حكم قالها سابقون وانما الهدف منه ان نضع خواطرنا
من خلال ما نراه في واقعنا من احداث .. لايهم ان تكون
خواطرا مرتبة أو مبعثرة ولكن المهم ان نخرجها ونعلنها
فهي صفحة نضع فيها فكر ورأي جيل بمختلف مراحله

بسنت

----------


## أنفـــــال

*فقدت مشاعري..
هرعت الى المرآة دموعي تسألني.. لماذا يفعل البشر دائماً ما يرونه هم صحيحاً!! أين ضمائرنا؟؟
أنفـــــــال*

----------


## ميادة

*بسم الله

اتمنى أن يترفع السادة الصحفيين عن عرض كل مساوئ الوزراء السابقين,وكل محاسن الحليين,ويوجهوا جهودهم للنصح البناء....

تحية لكِ أختى الرائعة دوما بسنت ولكل من شارك*

----------


## م. بسمة

*كلٍ منا ينقد من حوله ويعدد سلبياتهم دون التمعن في اعماقه هل هو منهم ؟؟ هل يتصرف مثلهم؟؟ هل هو أهلا لهذا النقد.........!!*

----------


## شمـوخ

*أتذكر دائماً أن الوالدين بابين من أبواب الجنة ..........فلماذا لايدرك من حولنا ذلك ؟! 
هل ننتظر أن يُغلق أحدهما ؟....عندئذٍ قد تتمنى أن تحظى برضاهما... أو حتى بقُبلةٍ استغنيت عنها فيما مضى ..ولن تفوز.
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ربي اجعلنا قرة عين لوالدينا .

موضوعات متميزة يابسنت كما عودتينا .
شموخ*

----------


## ساسى

نفسى اعرف يا ترى لية دايما الاب والام بيمنوا على اولادهم بانهم هم سبب وجودهم فى هذة الحياة,بالرغم من وجهة نظرى ان دة اكبر غلطة عملوها فى اولادهم وهية انهم اوجدوهم فى دار الشقاء ,يعنى حكموا عليهم بالشقاء.

----------


## Om Hossam

نحن نعيش بين يومين , يوم مضى يكل مافيه من افراح و أحزان وسعادة وتحقق يعض الامانى ويوم مقيل لا نعرف فيه مالذى سوف يسعدنا أو يحزننا وأى الامال سوف تتحقق فيه

----------


## s_lonely

لا تستقل عدواً واحداً
ولا تستكثر ألف صديق
ولا تستبدل أخٍ قديمٍ بأخ مستحدث ما إستقام لك...

 ::

----------


## بنت مصر

في الاسكندرية وبالتحديد على طريق الكورنيش
سلسلة من الحوادث اليومية المتتالية والمروعة
وللاسف يعاقب عليها قائد السيارة ,,, فالانفاق الارضية 
تملأ طريق الكورنيش .. ولا يستخدمها المشاه ويصرون 
على الجري في الطريق الواسع بين السيارت المسرعة!!



الشعب يعاني من الافتقار الشديد للوعي .. والاعلام يغض في سبات مع روبي ونانسي عجرم
حملات التوعية اين انت؟؟


بسنت

----------


## دموع قلبي

*أجمل شيء في الوجود ... الابتسامة التي تشق طريقها وسط الدموع ... 








أختكم الصغيرة :
.,., دموع قلبــــــــــــــــــــــ ::  ـــــــــــــــــــــــي .,.,

----------


## جنان الفردوس

عندما ننجح نتفاخر بمجهوداتنا وذكاءنا
وعندما نفشل نبحث عن أول شماعة لنعلق عليها اخطاءنا..
لماذا؟

----------


## Tiger Woman

لماذا نجد من بيينا من ينادى برفض سلوء ما ثم نراه يقوم بعمل هذا السلوك بحجة انى اضطريت اعمل كده غصب عنى 


*غدا او بعد غدا سيمارس الناس سيئاتك التى ينهونك عنها*

----------


## s_lonely

الحياة قصيرة فلا وقت عندنا للكراهية...


 ::

----------


## Om Hossam

*أفعل ما يحلو لك *كما تدين تدان

أم حسام*

----------


## بنت مصر

الالفاظ النابية وتبادل الشتائم والرد على الخطأ بخطأ امر غاية في السهولة
الصعوبة الحقيقية تكمن في الحلم عند الغضب .. فليس الشديد بالصرعة 
إنما الشديد الذي يملك نفسه عند الغضب صدقت يا رسول الله


بسنت

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*إذا دعتك قدرتك على ظلم الناس فتذكر قدرة الله عليك*  ::

----------


## دموع قلبي

.. أن يكرهك الناس وأنت تثق بنفسك وتحترمها .. أهون بكثير من أن يحبك الناس وأنت تكره نفسك ولا تثق بها ..


 ::  





أختكم الصغيرة :
.,., دموع قلبــــــــــــــ ::  ـــــــــــــي .,.,

----------


## نهاد صلاح معاطي

أهدى أحلى كلام لاحلى اسرة
اسرتي المصرية
نهوووووووووود

----------


## شمـوخ

*ليس هنالك فشل مئة بالمئة ...ففي الغالب يبدأ النجاح بعد فشل أضاف لتجاربنا خبرة ومعرفة 
فتُصقل شخصياتنا وتُسدد أفكارنا ..فنتجنب الوقوع فيه مرى أخرى .
إذاً قد يكون الفشل هو نقطة الانطلاق  إلى القمة ..*

----------


## Om Hossam

كانت امى رحمها الله تنصحنى اثناء تربيتى لابنى فتقول لى عندما تريدين عقابه لا ترفعى صوتك ولا تصرخى فى وجهه لانه سوف يأتى يوم ويصرخ هو ايضا فى وجهك وعندما تريدين تاديبه بالضرب لا تضربيه على وجهه فيشعر بالاهانة وصادقيه عندما يشب ويكبر حتى يكون اخا وصديقا لك فيتبع نصائحك لا كأم ولكن كصديقة كبيرة ومجربة
رحمك الله يا أمى

----------


## سموره

نفسي اعرف فين الحقيقه في البلد يعني اصدق الجرايد ولا اصدق المسئولين ::  وهل بجد المسئولين بيدوروا علي مصلحه الشعب ولا علي مصالحم الشخصيه ::  ولامتي هيبقي صوت المواطن مش مسموع ومحدش حاسس بيمثل صغير للتوضيح كلنا طبعا عارفين موضوع سنه سادسه ابتدائي الشعب كله قال لا لسادسه ابتدائي و الجرايد وضحت رأي الشعب ولكن لا حياه لمن تنادي برضه نفذوا اللي هما عايزينه ورجعهوها تاني وفضل في سنه دراسيه فاضيه ويتحرق الشعبطب كانوا سألوا ليه اما هما مسمعوش كلامهم ولا خدوش برأيهم نفسي مره واحده بس المسؤلين يسمعوا للشعب ::

----------


## atefhelal

*حسب استيعابى الخاص لبعض الأمور سوف أسمح لنفسى بتفسير الموضوع فى كلمتين وبس للسيدة الفاضلة أم محمد وفريدة :

تم إلغاء السنة السادسة لتوفير بعض النقدية لخدمات أخرى ..!!
وبرضة تم إعادة السنة السادسة لتوفير بعض النقدية لخدمات أخرى .. !!

المشكلة مش فى الإلغاء أو الإعادة المشكلة هيه إيه الخدمات الأخرى دى ..!!؟؟

العملية الظاهر بقت مزنوقة وربنا بستر لأنهم بيفكروا يلغوا العقول كمان لتوفير بعض الطاقة الكهربائية لتغطية عجز الطاقة فى بعض حوارى أمريكا، وفى مشجعين كتير للفكرة دى ..!! .*

----------


## مجروحه

اسوء ما فى التسامح ان تسامح انسان لايستحق المسامحه
واسوء من ان تسامحه ان تظل تحبه رغم انه لايستحق النظر اليه
يجرحك وتسامحه يذبحك وتسامحه والاسوء يكرهك وتحبه
انا ايه مبتعلمش ليه؟
بقى قلبى وحنيتى بقوا مصيبتى

----------


## asal419

جميل أن يكون لك قلب أنت صاحبة 
ولكن الأجمل ان يكون لك صاحب أنت قلبه

----------


## ماما زوزو

*اعجب كل العجب ممن ينادى بقال الله وقال الرسول 
ولا يعمل هو بها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
عجبى.........
حبيبتى الغالية بسبوسة   
انت عايزة وسائل الاعلام تدى توعية للناس
وتسيب الرقص والاغانى لمين طيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والله انت طيبة جداااااااااااااا*

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## سموره

حبيبتي ماما زوزو عندك حق فعلا ازاي التلفزيون يبطل يعرض اغاني هو تلفزيونا اتجنن لا سمح الله امال ايه اللي يبوظ شبابنا ويغمي عنيهم عن اللي بيحصل لا لا ده حتي يبقي عيب انه يعرض برامج توعيه او برامج دينيه غير بعد ما الناس تنام عشان يضمن ان مفيش نسبه مشاهده ولو حتي في نسبه ضئيله يبقوا بيتففرجوا وهما نعسانيينده حتي يا ماما زوزو تلفزيونا الجميل في شهر رمضان مبيعرضش المسلسلات الدينيه غير قبل الفجر وعلي رايك عجبي والف عجبي

----------


## بنت مصر

ادب الفتاة ورقتها وعذوبتها وحياءها  هم اسرع هاكر للقلوب
في حين ان ابتذالها وكثرة هزلها هما سبب الاصابة بفايروس الكره 
وهي التي تفرمت الحب من القلب

----------


## مشالي

*في القاهرة وتحديدا في مدينة نصر*
*اكتشفت حكومتنا الرشيدة الحل العبقري لمواجهة حرب المياة المتوقعة في نصف هذا القرن*
*فتقوم الحكومة الغراء ومنذ عامين تقريبا بقطع المياة بصورة منتظمة من الساعة 2 بعد منتصف الليل وحتى موعد صلاة الفجر وعندما وجدت أن المواطنين الغلابة صامدون أضيف لهذه الحصة اليومية موعدا آخر من الساعة 3 الى 5 عصرا وعندما ينسى المواطن الغلبان نفسة ويسأل عن السبب يجاب بأن هناك مشروع جبار لأقامة محطات جديدة لرفع المياة بغرض تقويتها*
*المشكلة أن سكان مدينة نصر كادت أن تتغير معالم وجوههم بسبب صعوبة الأستحمام وتراهم وقد أصبحوا وكأنهم بدو الصحراء من قلة المياة*
*ويتبادر الى ذهني سؤال خبيث بعض الشئ*
*هذه المنطقة بها من الوزراء والمسؤلين العديد والعديد ( ما شاء الله ربنا يزيدهم )*
*ما أفكر فية يوميا كيف يستحم هؤلاء ؟؟ وهل هناك مواسير سرية موصلة الى بيوتهم ؟؟*

----------


## وائل الحريران

*جزاك الله كل خير اخت بنت مصر 

تعلمــت** أن العقل كالحقل ، وكل فكرة نفكر فيها لفترة طويلة هي بمثابة عملية ري ، ولن نحصد سوى ما نزرع من أفكار ، سلبية أم إيجابية .


تحياتي ,, وائل*[/color]  ::

----------


## محمد البنيان

_ 

العزيزة بنت مصر 
تحية  وتقدير  لشخصك 
موضوع جميل جدا وحسي في نفس الوقت 

وارجو أن تقبلي مني هذا المدخل  المتواضع

أن مايعتقده البعض من القائمين على الانتاج الاعلاني
 من أن العملية الابداعية تكمن في اللعب على ألاوتار العاطيفة 
 بهدف تمرير الفكره 
.. أمر اراه مخالفا لاعرف المهنه  واخلاقياتها


من محــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــب لك


_

----------


## أحمد ناصر

واهم كل من يعتقد أن تغيير الحكومات يؤدى إلى الأفضل
نريد برامج للإصلاح يضعها متخصصون ويشرف على تنفيذها كل من يشتبه فى كونه يمتلك ضمير

----------


## بنت مصر

اتعجب من بعض علماء الدين حين يراقبون الرؤساء في اقوالهم وافعالهم ويغفلون 
مراقبة المنتقم الجبار ,, فيغيبون عقول شبابنا بغرائب الفتاوي التى يتبرأ منها الله ورسوله

----------


## م. بسمة

*التوتر والقلق والتظاهر بالثقه في النفس أصبح  من سمات شباب اليوم مما أضعف من شخصياتهم وهزها أمام أعينهم ولا يوجد من يواجهه نفسه ويعالجها والاستسلام أخطر عدو علينا أن نواجهه بقوة وشجاعه مهما كانت النتيجه فلن تكون أكثر سوءا مما نحن فيه..*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
فكرة رائعة و هادفة يا بسنت
و مشاركات تتسامى فكراً و صياغة
استمتعت كثيراً بقراءة جميع المشاركات 

أحسنتِ - كعادتك - اختيار الفكرة يا بسنت ، و أحسن الجميع في مشاركاتهم

تحية تقدير واجبة لصاحبة الفكرة و للمشاركين
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*

القلب و العقل ركنا الإيمان

خلق الله الانسان و ميزه عن سائر مخلوقاته بأمانة الاختيار بين الإيمان أو الكفر ، و بين الطاعة أو المعصية ، و لا يتسنى للانسان الاختيار الصحيح إلا عن طريق العقل و التمييز .
و لقد دعا الإسلام إلى بناء العقيدة على أساس البرهان القائم على التفكر و التدبر ، لا على أساس التبعية و التقليد ، فقال تعالى " قل إنما أعظكم بواحدة أن تقوموا لله مثنى و فرادى ثم تتفكروا " .  و أنكر على الكافرين إتباعهم و تقليدهم لآبائهم جون أن يحّكموا عقولهم ... فكيف يأمرنا تعالى بما أنكره على الكافرين ؟!

و إني لأعجب ممن يدعو إلى الإيمان القلبي فقط و إغفال دور العقل في أمور الدنيا و الدين ، متناسياً أن الصحابة ما آمنوا بنبينا محمد إلا لتمكنه من مخاطبة عقولهم و قلوبهم معاً و دعوته بما تقبله العقول الواعية و الفطرة السليمية من الشرائع .
فالقلب و العقل ركنا الإيمان ، و لا انفصال لأي منهما عن الآخر . 

إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## Om Hossam

*أعجب اشد العجب من شباب اليوم اذا نصحتهم وذكرت لهم خبرتك فى الحياة يقولون ولماذا لا تتركونا نجرب بانفسنا واذا تركناهم وشانهم بدون نصيحة يقولون انتم سبب فشلنا لانكم لم تنصحونا وعجبى*

----------


## بنت مصر

اوصانا الحبيب المصطفى بالقاء السلام .. فما اروعه سلوك ...
السلام عليكم لها عمل السحر في القلوب ,, جرب ان تلتقي عيناك
بعيني أخرين ... فتسارع بالقاء السلام ... لاتتخيل وقعها في نفسه
اذا كان قاطبا سيبتسم ,,, واذا كان متحفزا سيلين .. 
فالسلام عليكم بحق هي سحر ومفتاح للقلوب


بسنت

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كلما شاهدت فى نشرة الأخبار جثث القتلى من العراقيين والفلسطينيين
سألت نفسى عن عدد الجنود الأمريكان واليهود الذين سوف أقتلهم إذا أتيحت لى هذه الفرصة

----------


## بنت مصر

مضيفة السوبر جيت ظاهرة مستفزة جدا .. وظيفتها الرئيسية هي تقديم المشروبات للركاب ولكنها  وبدون مبالغة 
تمثل صورة سيئة في مجتمعاتنا بسوء تعاملها مع الركاب وبتمايلها ومساحيقها المغالى فيها  وملابسها  الضيقة المثيرة ..
 لا لشيء الا للاشمئزاز ،، وازعاجها للنائمين وايقاظهم  لسؤالهم سؤالها السخيف  (تشرب ايه؟). واحراجها لهم باضافة 
مأكولات اضافية مع المشروبات او بالمغالاة في تحصيل السعر الحقيقي لها !!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

متى سنستطيع أن نترك شوارعنا نظيفة؟؟
هل سيأتى يوم لا نرى فيه أوراق ومخلفات وقاذورات فى شوارعنا؟؟

----------


## بنت مصر

نستطيع ان ننعي وفاة الاذاعة المتمثلة في الراديو
بسبب (المفسديون) التلفاز الذي لم يترك لخيالنا مساحة حرة الا  وحاربها
وترك عقولنا جامدة صلبة ... لا رجاء منها  لاي نتاج ابداعي !!

----------


## حلا

*نستطيع قياس المساحات المادية بأجهزة القياس ولكن ماذا عن قلوبنا وسعتها كيف نقيسها، أو مالطريقة التي نستطيع بها معرفة سعة قلب ما؟



*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هل تعود الفرحة الغائبة لهذه الصفحة؟؟
عودى يا بسنت

----------


## Abdou Basha

لا يصح أن نكون في رمضان مجرد جلابية بيضاء ، وسبحة.. :Confused:  
و لم نغير ما بداخلنا ..
فلنبدأ بتغيير قلوبنا ونفوسنا إلى الأفضل ، ولنسعى إلى الإحسان ، حتى يدوم الأمر بعد رمضان.

----------


## أنفـــــال

لماذا يجب دائماً أن يقوم فرد آخر بدور الضمير؟؟
مادمنا احيــاء.. فلابد أن يكون هذا الفرد هو نحن!!

----------


## مظلوووم

لو توكلتم على الله حق توكله لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير
تذهب خماصا وتعود بطانا
اتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله
التقوى والتوكل على الله
مفتاحنا لحياه اسعد 
وخير زاد التقوى
فتزودوا ليوم لا تغنى نفس عن نفس شيئا
والامر يومئذ لله
وكل سنه وانتم طيبين
ويجعله عاامر
انوووبيس

----------


## حروف صامته

ليه ديما بنغطى الحقايق عشان منشوفهااش بصورتهاا
 بنلبس النفاق فستان الكذب ونقول عليه مجامله
 ونلبس الاستغلال فستان الانانيه والمصلحه ونسميه حق
  ونلبس السلبيه فستان الصمت والذل ونسميه قضاء وقدر
 ليه ديما مبنقدرش نبص للحقيقه وهيه عريانه على حقيقتهاا
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مظلوووم

علشان احنا صايمين 
وحراام نبص على حاجه عريااانه
ههههههههههههههههههه
كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا حروووف
واهلا بيكى فى منتدانا الحبيب
وبانتظار مشاركاتك المفيده والجديده
ويجعله عااااامر
انووووووبيس

----------


## Abdou Basha

يعيب البعض على أسلوب قيادة السيارات في مصر..    ::  

عجيبة.. :No: 

أليس هذا الإنسان صاحب السيارة أو الميكروباص هو نفسه من يدخل أمامك في الطابور دون مراعاة قواعد الأدب والذوق..؟! :: 

أليس هو من يريد أن يأخذ أكثر من حقه في تعاملاته المادية ، ولو بالغش..؟! :: 

علينا ألا نتحدث عن أسلوب قيادة السيارات وما شابه ذلك .. :: 
 بل علينا أن  نفهم الإنسان المصري الآن وسلوكه لنقومه..  :;):

----------


## حروف صامته

هههههههه عندك حق يا مظلوم
 وزانت طيب يا طيب
  اهم حاجه كل ما تشوف حقيقه
 غمض عيونك وقولها اللهم انى صايم
 بس خايفه والله نتعود عليهااا حتى بعد رمضاان
 ونفضل صايمين عن حقوقنا علطووول
 يا اله ربنا كريم

----------


## مظلوووم

وانتى طيبه يا حروووف
بس يا ريت ما تكونى ابدا صامته
وتكونى دائما صوت الحق القوى
وفقنا الله واياكم
وكل سنه وانتى طيبه ويجعله عااامر
انوووووبيس

----------


## ماما زوزو

*كل التحية والتقدير لكى حبيبتى
ابنتى الغائبة الحاضرة
بسنت
اتمنى على الله ان تعودى فى القريب العاجل
موضوع رائع مثل كل موضوعاتك السابقة

مااعرفش لية احنا بنسكت عن الحق
الاسعار تغلا واحنا ساكتين
حريتنا تسلب منا وبرضوا ساكتين
يضرب المسلمين فى كل مكان وبرضوا صامتين
ياترى هانفضل صامتين لامتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## Abdou Basha

أزمة القاهرة في أنها تحولت من مدينة إلى نصف مدينة ..
فالكثير من سكانها الآن من أصول ريفية..
فانتقلت عيوب القرية إلى المدينة في الوقت الذي لم تنتقل فيه مميزات المدينة إلى القرية.

----------


## DR_misho

طب وليه مش العكس اللى صحيح........!
ده اهل القرى محتفظين بالاصاله والشرقيه ولاخلاق اكتر من اهل المدن
مع الاسف رايك غلط
سلام

----------


## أنفـــــال

بقى برضه .. الشياطين موجودة مش موجودة مش فارقة!!
افيقوا يا امة محمد!
اقترب للناس حسابهم و هم في غفلة معرضون!!

----------


## Abdou Basha

أصعب شيء في التعامل مع الآخرين هو أن تقابل شخصا ضيق الأفق..
فهو في الغالب يفترض فيك سوء النية..

----------


## مظلوووم

ادفع بالتى هي احسن فاذا الذى بينك وبينه عداوه كانه ولى حميم
اتبع السيئه الحسنه تمحها وخالق الناس بخلق حسن
نصائح ربانيه غاليه
كلها تدعو الى حسن الخلق
لو عملنا بها
لاصبحنا ارقى الشعووب
دا لو...........
ويجعله عااامر
انوووووبيس

----------


## Abdou Basha

لو لم يكن للإنسان أن يقع في الخطأ..
لما كان من الله أن يضع له المنهج الذي سيقومه

----------


## بنت مصر

يقولون في الامثال (( الضفر ما يطلعش من اللحم))
ولكني اري ان الضفر لو طلع من اللحم .. لا بد أن يعود اليه اكثر التحاما وتماسكا

----------


## ماما زوزو

*اؤيدك فى هذا يابسنت
وانا اقول:            اللسان السائب حبل فى يد الشيطان
                           للاشياء بريق حين لانملكها.... يختفى حين نملكها
*

----------


## Abdou Basha

أسوأ شيء أراه في الطرقات وأنا سائر ، هو منظر ذلك (العربجي) صاحب العربة الكارو الذي يمسك بعصاته وينهال على ظهر الحمار المسكين..
وهنا..
إذا حدثت صاحبي السائر بجانبي ، فربما ينظر إلي نظرة تهكم ولا يرد..
وإن حدثت هذا العربجي ،فغالبا سأتعرض للإهانة ، و وسيلومني الجميع بعد ذلك. 
وفي النهاية ..
يظل الحمار يضرب حتى ينتهي عمره..
..
ولكن الأسوأ من هذا المنظر هو عندما يكون المضروب إنسانا وليس حمارا.

----------


## ماما زوزو

*
حتى الارض تكره السواد لذا فهى تنبت الزرع ..........
النحل اول من عرف مبدا تقسيم العمل ومزاياه......
والنمل اوا من عرف الادخار فى العالم........
كل سنة وانتم بالف صحة واهنا بال...........
*

----------


## احساس برئ

000000من هرب من شىء تركه خلفه
... إلا القبر ..فما يهرب منه أحد إلا وجده أمامه 


اثنان لا تذكرهما أبدا 
إساءة الناس لك... .. وإحسانك إلى الناس 
واثنان لا تنساهما أبدا ... .. الـله عز وجل ... .. والدار الآخر

----------


## أنفـــــال

ان أكثر ما أكرهه في نفسي..
هو أنني قليلة الغفران!!
يا ليتنا نستطيع ان نكون أكثر وضوحاً..

----------


## جمال الشريف

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخت الكريمة / بنت مصر..

منذ فترة وأنا أرقب المنتدى ،وحقيقة كلما وجدت مشاركة منك تزداد لدي مساحة التقدير والإجلال لشخصك الكريم....

واسمحي لي بهذه المشاركة

كثيرا ما نتساءل: أين ذهب الحماس؟أين الخطوة السريعة والرأس المرفوع؟

ولماذا صارت بطوننا تتقدمنا بدلا من صدورنا؟لماذا تقع عيوننا على الحفر 

والمطبات تحت أقدامنا ولا نتطلع إلى الآفاق؟

هل انتهى عصر الحماس؟

إن الحماس يحتاج إلى أفكار جديدة نتحمس لها،والأفكار الجديدة تحتاج إلى

طرح أسئلة،والأسئلة الجديدة تحتاج إلى قلوب جريئة،والقلوب الجريئة تتغذى بالحماس..

تحياتي

----------


## هنا القاهرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 المستقبل لهذا الدين .
 شاء أم أبى الحاقدون .
 أنظروا للمساجد الان و ما بها من شباب .
 أنظروا للمحجبات و أعدادهن في تزايد .
 و لكن إسأل نفسك أنت ماذا قدمت لدين الله؟



 أخوكم أسامة

----------


## المتشائل

كما قالت الاخت بنت مصر تفاعل جميل ورائع ولكن
نبتدي منين الحكايه برايكم
ليه مفيش نقد ذاتي..
احنا نرى الجميع وننتقد كل شئ تقريبا ..ولكن لو بصينا بالمرايه حنشوف ايه يا ترى بينا..وكم من الاشياء بنا بحاجه الى اعادة نظر...ولو تغيرنا مش برضه حنغير الي حولينا...ولا انتو رايكم ايه  ::  ..فؤاد المهندس 
عفوا المتشائل ::

----------


## طارق بن زياد

سؤال محيرني 
ما هي حلول مشكلة العنوسة التي ظهرت في مصر المحروسة ؟

----------


## Abdou Basha

> سؤال محيرني 
> ما هي حلول مشكلة العنوسة التي ظهرت في مصر المحروسة ؟


والله ..
هذا السؤال يحتاج ، لموضوع منفصل .. :Confused:  
وليس كلمتين وبس.. ::  
وفعلا..
رائع اهتمامك بمشكلاتنا يا أخي طارق.. ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هل نستطيع أن نتعلم من شهر رمضان أنه إذا كنا نصوم عن الحلال والطيبات فى رمضان فمن الأوجب أن نصوم عن الحرام  فى بقية الشهور؟؟

----------


## ماما زوزو

*مهما تكن الاشجار مستقيمة فلها جذور ملتوية
سلامة كل انسان فى حلاوة وعذوبة اللسان
ان لم ترحم فلا تطلب الرحمة
حسن النية من العبادة

*

----------


## nemnema

ماما زوزو اول مره اشترك مع حضرتك للو تسمحى نمنمه!!

فى صراعبينا وبين الكبار ييمكن بنحاول نثبت شخصيتنا ده صح  ::  

بس احلى تعليق سمعته فى حياتى من بابا بيدافع عن الشباب بيقول للكبار:

        علمتوهم ايه؟؟ربتوهم ازاى ؟؟ايه كانت قدوتهم ؟؟؟


            وبعدين نحاسبهم...........

----------


## ahmedab216

أختي بنت مصر 

موضوع رائع و مثير و واقعي

ممكن ان يوجه الاتهام الينا جميعا, فكل ماورد بخاطر الكاتب لنا ارتباط به... سواء من قريب او بعيد

و هذا يجرني الي مشاركة لي منذ قليل في موضوع آخر.....

و اود تكرارها هنا.............

هل نعمل بمقولة :::: ابدأ بنفسك ؟

أم

نعمل بمقولة :::: هو انت اللي هاتصلح الكون؟

موضوع جميل و مثير , يحتاج الي المشاركة فيه اكثر من مرة, فهو مرتبط بسلوكياتنا و اسلوب حياتنا الذي يحتاج الي الكثير من التغيير.

تهنئتي لك لتوفيقك في اختيار هذا الموضوع الرائع

مع خالص تحياتي

أحمـد

----------


## Abdou Basha

لا داعي للتشاؤم.. :No:  

فما تعتبره سيئا  :: .. هنالك ما هو أسوأ منه.  ::  
 ::

----------


## بنت مصر

لا نتأثر عندما تأتي الطعنات من اعدائنا ولكنها تكون شديدة القسوة اذا ارتكبها ضدنا من ظنناهم يوما احبابنا ::(: 


بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

بيقولوا في الامثال هم يبكي وهم يضحك
وانا بالفعل ضحكت أمس حتى آلمتني بطني
من يافطة عريضة على احدى الكافيتريات الراقية
بالاسكندرية حيث كتب عليها 
بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك .. تتمنى لكم كافيتيريا (...) صوما مقبولا مباركا
وعيدا مباركاً ، و نبشركم بان ادارة المقهى ستقدم لكم  طوال ايام العيد 
عروضا رائعة للراقصة المحبوبة ( ..... )

أهكذا يكون الاحتفال باعيادنا الاسلامية؟؟!!
صحيح اللي اختشوا ماتوا!!

----------


## ماما زوزو

*
حبيبتى نمنمة

اهلا بيكى معانا
وشرفتينا ونورتينا
ويشرفنى انى اشترك معكى فى موضوع
وان شاء الله نشترك معا فى موضوعات كثيرة
والدك عنده حق فكم من اسر لم تعلم ابنائها
وانا اقول ان دور الاسرة اهم واخطر
 واعظم دور فى تربية ابنائها...
كل سنة وانت واسرتك الكريمة بخير وسعادة*
[Automated by GetSmile]

----------


## ماما زوزو

*حبيبتى بسنت
فعلا هم يضحك وهم يبكى
وهو دة حال وسائل الاعلام عندنا
بقوا بيحتفلوا باعيادنا الاسلامية ازاى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 يعنى هو رمضان عشان التمثيليات 
والبرامج المضحكة وكل الكلام الفاضى
اللى بيقدموة وبيستخفوا بعقولنا بيه........
كل سنة وانت بصحة وسعادة....
[Automated by GetSmile]*

----------


## Abdou Basha

أعتقد أن المواطن الغربي يشعر وكأن المسلمين الشرقيين يحاولون "تشريق" الغرب، لذا فعلى المسلمين (الأوروبيين) أن يصنعوا صورة جديدة للإسلام في أوروبا، منابعها من الحضارة الغربية، دون محاولة إقحام العادات والتقاليد الشرقية عليها، على ألا يكون ذلك على حساب خسرانهم لدينهم أيضا، حتى يصبح لدينا الشخصية الأوروبية المسلمة المستقلة عن الشرق..

----------


## بنت مصر

انتشرت في الآونة الاخيرة اقامة الافراح (الماتيتيه) أي الصباحية
بمعني ان الحفلة تبدأ صباح وليس (عندما يأتي المساء) على رأي عبد الوهاب
وهذه الافراح يطلقون عليها ... الافراح على الطريقة الامريكية

يعني امريكا انفها في اقتصادنا في سياستنا وحتى في أفراحنا!!!


ربنا يهدك يا أمريكا زي ما هد السلم لم لم  ::(:

----------


## محمد شحاته

هو انت متعرفش انت بتكلم مين ؟ 

كلمه بقت فى لسان كل انسان نفسه ضعيفه    ولاتعليق

----------


## ابو عاصم

*اقروا الفاتحة لابو الدردار الل يعادينا يولع نار
ولكني أود لو كانت الصلاة علي النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم أفضل   إيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*  رايك ؟

----------


## ابو عاصم

من كلام الإمام الشافعي رضى الله عنه :
*الحر من رعي وداد لحظة وانتمي لمن أفاده لفظة
ما أجمل هذة الكلمة لو عشناها مع من علمونا ومن نعلمهم ألست معي أنه لن تكون هناك مدرسة للمشاغبين*

----------


## ابو عاصم

*أصدق تحياتي لابناء مصر الجادين في هذا المنتدي وانا سعيد لتوا جدي بينكم*

----------


## Abdou Basha

*أهلا يا ابو عاصم..
.
.
.
بعض الفتيات يصيبهن القلق من فكرة أن الوقت يمر وهن غير مرتبطات..
مما يدفعهن إلى تصرفات غير متزنة ومرتبكة تزيد من مشكلاتهن.*

----------


## شمـوخ

*أعلم أن قمة الابتلاء عند الخروج من فوهة الأنبوبة .
لأنها تضيق تضيق ويتبعها الانطلاق .
فهل الجميع يُدرك حكمة الله في الابتلاء فيصبر ولا يسخط ويدعو الله ولا يجزع .*

----------


## بنت مصر

يحتاج سائقوا التاكسيات الي جهاز للكشف عن قواهم العقلية
فمن المؤكد أنهم يعانون من أحد الامراض النفسية ... حيث تصيبهم 
حالة من الجنون الوقتي اذا ما اشار لهم احد المشاه بالوقوف لتوصيلهم 
الي احد الاماكن فتجدهم ينسون كل قواعد المرور ويتوقفون على الفور 
في اي مكان فقد يقفون في نصف الشارع أوعلى الطريق العام أو حتى 
على كوبري في الطريق السريع فيسببون اخطر الحوادث .... 

أعتقد أنهم يحتاجوا أولا اجتياز الفحص العقلي قبل الفحص  الدوري على سياراتهم !!


بسنت

----------


## saladino

*بسنت شكرا على الفكرة الجميلة
انا هقول حاجة صغيرة
كل اللى شاركوا معاكى فى الموضوع طرحوا انتقادات واقعية وهامة فى مجتمعنا
هل ياترى تم تحقيق خطوة او علاج لمشكلة من المشكلات المطروحة من خلال مشاركتك ؟؟
شكرا ...*

----------


## ahmedab216

*الاخت بنت مصر

هنا في المنصورة, تم تركيب حواجز مرتفعة عن الاسفلت بقيمة حوالي 15 سم لفصل حارات المرور عن بعضها البعض. و مع ذلك يصعدون فوقها . و ليس في الامكان تعيين شرطي مرور لكل سيارة.
انها سلوكيات سيئة ناتجة عن عناصر كثيرة ... و لكن ليس منها التعليم!!!
مع خالص تحياتي
أحمد*

----------


## hany zaki

مدهش يا بسنت ولو إني متأخر شويه  ::  

لو كل واحد فينا وهو نازل من البيت شال شويه من مخلفات البيت (الزباله) في كيس بلاستيك وهو حتى رايح حفله ولابس بدله سموكن وراح حاطتها في أول صندوق قمامه ولو شاف ورقه طايره ع الرصيف ولا نص رغيف ناشف بيندهس بالرجلين وشاله وحطه في أقرب مكان للمخلفات أكيد بلدنا حتنضف ويختفي من شارعنا العربي سمه من سمات العالم الثالث المتخلفه !!
*وعلى رأي فؤاد المهندس* / *مش كده ولا إيه ؟*

----------


## ahmedab216

*عنك حق يا هاني

فعلا لو كل واحد ساهم بانه يعمل اللي عليه بس

أمور كتير هاتتغير*

----------


## Abdou Basha

فيه عربية نص نقل بتيجي تلم الزبالة من العمارة..
بيلفت نظري إن السواق بتاعها معاه محمول ..!!
..
ساعتها بكسف جدا لإني حاليا معنديش تلفون محمول .. ::  
بس ببقى عايز أسأله دايما .. ::  
بيستخدم المحمول في إيه.. وبيتحمل مصاريفه إزاي..؟؟ ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عيد الأضحى فاضل عليه شهر
كل سنة وإنتم بألف خير وسعادة
يا ترى الأولاد الصغيرين حيحدفوا كام بمبة من البلكونات علشان يخضوا المارة ويزعجوا الجيران؟؟
وياترى فيه كام واحد حيقول لأبناءه أو إخواته بلاش يا ولاد كده عيب!!
ياريت كلنا نوجه الأطفال للسلوك الإسلامى الحميد

----------


## ahmedab216

*مبروك مؤقتا اخي احمد ناصر العضو المميز*

----------


## Abdou Basha

*إمتى يا مصر ح تفضلي تتحملي أذى عيالك ..*
*بتروحي من بالهم وهمّا موجودين دايما في بالك ..* 
*يارب ارحم بلدنا اللي انا في حبها هالك ..*
*ويا رب خليها أحلى من كل الممالك.*
*.*
 ::

----------


## بنت مصر

يا شوارعنا يا .....

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في شوارعنا اليوم عادات وسلوكيات دخيلة لم تكن في مجتمعانا من قبل
مثل ان تسير في الشارع وتسمع الفاظ تخدش الحياء .. أو ان ترى الناس 
تسير على حافة بركان غضب واصوات عالية وصراخ !!

أو تجد احداهن خرجت بملابس المساحات المكشوفة فيها أكبر من المستورة في جسدها


أو ان تركب مواصلة عامة فتعود الي بيتك وقد فقدت حافظة نقودك




أين مصرنا الجميلة؟ اين هذا الذي كانوا يسمونه الزمن الجميل؟
اين طيبة الشعب المصري الذي كانت الابتسامة هي طابع وجهه؟

عبرات تذرف على اطلال زمن مضى وولى



بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

يا شوارعنا يا .....

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في شوارعنا اليوم عادات وسلوكيات دخيلة لم تكن في مجتمعانا من قبل
مثل ان تسير في الشارع وتسمع الفاظ تخدش الحياء .. أو ان ترى الناس 
تسير على حافة بركان غضب واصوات عالية وصراخ !!

أو تجد احداهن خرجت بملابس المساحات المكشوفة فيها أكبر من المستورة في جسدها


أو ان تركب مواصلة عامة فتعود الي بيتك وقد فقدت حافظة نقودك




أين مصرنا الجميلة؟ اين هذا الذي كانوا يسمونه الزمن الجميل؟
اين طيبة الشعب المصري الذي كانت الابتسامة هي طابع وجهه؟

عبرات تذرف على اطلال زمن ولى



بسنت

----------


## nour2005

مصر حترجع ان شاء الله بهمة الجيل الجديد الواعي الملتزم بتقاليده ودينه حترجع بهمتكم جميعا وحتفضل دايما ام الدنيا وعندنا مثل بيقول لو" خليت كانت  خربت      "وانا اتلمس الخير من جيل الشباب الجديد الواعي

----------


## بنت مصر

حفظك الله نور وشكرا على مشاركتك
وأهلا بك معنا في ابناء مصر


بسنت

----------


## nour2005

اشكرك اختي الغالية وانا لي الشرف بوجودي في هذا المنتدى المحترم وبين اخوتي الله يحميكم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تأكدت فى الأيام الماضية
من أن منتدى أبناء مصر
ليس مجرد مكان على الشبكة
ولكن مكانه الحقيقى فى قلوبنا
كنت أحس بالإغتراب 
حمدا  لله على السلامة

----------


## atefhelal

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد ناصر
					
				
تأكدت فى الأيام الماضية
من أن منتدى أبناء مصر
ليس مجرد مكان على الشبكة
ولكن مكانه الحقيقى فى قلوبنا
كنت أحس بالإغتراب 
حمدا  لله على السلامة


*

----------


## rimaonline

*اتق الله في كل ما تكتب
فأنت محاسب على الفتيل والقتمير*

----------


## أنفـــــال

أحياناً كثيرة..
أقف في منتصف الطريق و أسأل نفسي..
لماذا أنا هنا؟؟
و اجد الاجابة تتردد في داخلي: لأنك هنا!

----------


## ahmedab216

وقف الخلق ينظرون جميعا
كيف ابني قواعد المجد وحدي

----------


## بنت مصر

عندما ينهش الناس سيرتك
فتذكر ان الله يبتلي العباد ليرفع لهم في  درجاتهم ويحط عنهم خطاياهم
فسر وابتسم 


بسنت

----------


## ahmedab216

*يا أجمل اسم في الوجود......................... يا مصر

زارنا في المنصورة اليوم الرئيس حسني مبارك

و كانت زيارة ناجحة و رائعة من جميع جوانبها*

----------


## Abdou Basha

*أعتقد انه يجب وضع حد لفوضى المطبات الصناعية في شوارعنا..
فيكفينا المطبات الأخرى السياسية والاقتصادية التي نعاني منها..!*

----------


## mekyman

علاقة الزوج بزوجتة لماذا دائما تكون علاقة تحدى واثبات ذات
ولما لا تكون علاقة تراحم كما امرنا الاسلام
هل السبب طريقة الزواج نفسها ام هى غريزة

----------


## وردة فلسطين

كل شعب إذ أصيب بمصيبة.........حزن وثأر

إلا شعبنا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! غنا ورقص

----------


## ahmedab216

*قوم يا مصري مصر دايما بتناديك*

----------


## hany zaki

يا مصر ...
جايز ظلام الليل يبعدنا يوم إنما .!!!!

----------


## Abdou Basha

بنت مصر..
 [grade="00008B DEB887 A0522D 8B0000"]لماذا لا يتم تثبيت هذا الموضوع الجميل ..؟![/grade]

----------


## فاضــل

لأن توالي الردود عليه يقوم مقام التثبيت يا عبدو باشا العزيز   ::  

 ::

----------


## ahmedab216

*مصر التي في خاطري و في فمي
 احبها من كل روحي و دمي*

----------


## وردة فلسطين

لماذا لا تستطيع الفتاه ان تلقي التحية بدون ان تُفهم خطاً

----------


## ديدي

تقاليد وموروثات اختى العزيزة ورده اعتقد انها ستتغير بمرور الوقت.

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

أمثالنا الشعبية كتييييييير جدا بفكر قدروا يحكموا صياغتها كده إزاي ؟؟؟!!!

لتنطبق على كل مواقف حياتنا تقريبا 
(مع تحفظي برده على بعضها )

----------


## amr emam

اختى  بسنت  موضوع  جميل  وممتاز  يضاف  الى  مجموعة اعمالك  القيمة  

واسمحى لى ان  اشارك  معكم


..( انا .. افكر .. اذا .. انا .. موجود )

 للمفكر الكبير  *** ديكارت***


تحياتى 

بحر

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا لك يا بحر 
واسمحوا لي اشارك بتساؤل 
لماذا يصفونا بابشع الاوصاف اذا ما اختلفنا معهم 
لماذا لا يكون الميزان بيننا هو الحق وليس الكبرياء؟

----------


## وردة فلسطين

لماذا؟؟؟؟؟

لماذا يعاملونا على اننا اقل قدرا منهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لماذا نسمح لهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الى متى ستطأطأ لهم رؤوسنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

متى سنتحرك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

متى سنتحرر؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ahmedab216

*و أضيف............
الي أن نكون جديرين بالحرية*

----------


## ديدي

عندما نشعر بصفاء النفس والقدرة على التنفس
سنشعر بالحريه.

----------


## amr emam

ليس  السعادة  فى  كثرة  الاموال   ولا  فى  قلتها 

فربما  مال  كثير  يدفع  صاحبه  للهلاك  

وربما  مال  قليل  يدفع  صاحبه  للانحراف 


بحر

----------


## بنت شهريار

سم الحية فى اسنانها..وسم المرأة فى لسانها.
والرجل الذى لايستطيع انتزاع الاسنان وقطع اللسان.
يستحق ان يموت بلدغة او يعيش بخدعة...
تحياتى.

----------


## mekyman

الحق احلى تعليق هوة تعليق بنت شهريار قد اوجز وانجز وانا معك قلبا وقالبا لانى اعانى من السم .................
ياريت الاقى طريقة اقطع بية السم دة

----------


## ahmedab216

*و ما نيل المطالب بالتمني
و لكن.. تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا*

----------


## Abdou Basha

كم هي عجيبة النار..
عبدت .. 

تم التخويف بها .. 

تم الامان بها .. 

تم الطهي بها .. 

هي عذاب ..

هي أمل للتائه ..

كم هي عجيبة النار..!

----------


## ahmedab216

*فما اطال النوم عمرا
ولا قصر في الاعمار طول السهر*

----------


## boukybouky

" دعوت علي عمرو فمات ففرحت ** عاشرت أقواماً بكيت علي عمرو"

تقبلوا تحياتي,,

----------


## ahmedab216

* و لك خالص التحية

و عايزنا نرجع زي زمان
قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان*

----------


## mahdy010

* أضحك خلى الدنيا تضحك لك*

*عايز اعرف الضحك ليه اختفى من حياتنا ومابقاش غير الهم هوه اللى صاحبنا* 
*زمان كان الفقير والغنى بيضحك دلوقتى الغنى هوه اللى بيضحك لانه بيشترى الضحك بفلوسه * 
*فياريت يا جماعه اننا نضحك ونكركر وننسى الدنيا شويه ده الضحك بيطيل العمر وبيقوى جهاز المناعه وبيحرك 300عضله ويقوى القب*
*يبقه ليه الحزن*
*نصيحه اضحك حتى تتحرر من الآمك وهمومك وأرمى أحزانك وراء ظهرك*
*سمعونى ضحكه حلوه*
*كيركر  كيركر  كير كر*
 ::  
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الفرق بين الغرور والثقة شعرة
أتسائل من هو الحكيم قائل هذه العبارة

----------


## ahmedab216

*أخي احمد ناصر

أكيد الانسان المتزن سيري هذه الشعرة*

----------


## Abdou Basha

ما هو الضياع..؟!
هل هو عدم وجود هدف..؟ أم عدم وجود مباديء..؟ أم الاثنين معا..؟

----------


## ديدي

عبدو باشا
هو الضياع فعلا هو الاتنين واحب اضيف عليهم
عدم الرغبه فى التفاعل اى السلبيه.

----------


## Abdou Basha

صادفتني عبارة تقول :

إذا كنت كارها لوطنك..!!
 حاول ألا تكون ضده..

----------


## Abdou Basha

*الأيام بتمر بسرعة ..!!*

جملة ترعبني بشدة..

----------


## بنت مصر

لا يكفي توقيع الغرامات على سائقي السيارات
بل يجب ايضا تطبيقها على المشاه الذين يسيرون
بهمجية دون اي التفات للتوقيت السليم ولا للمكان السليم
المخصص للعبور فيتسببون بذلك في وقوع أخطر الحوادث


وقبل هذا وذاك فهم يحتاجون الي دروس في اداب الطريق


بسنت

----------


## اسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا موضوع جميل اوى بسنت
ثانيا  ان حسن الظن بالله من صفات المؤمنين حقا 
فدائما وابدا ان الخير من الله والشرور من انفسنا 
والرضا بقدره وقضائه والصبر على الشدائد توصلنا للقرب من الله والى الجنه ان شاء الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لماذا يصر البعض على إحتقار الأخر ثم يطلب منه أن يبدى له الإحترام
أتعجب كثيرا من هؤلاء

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*( بطريقه فؤاد المهندس )*
*سيد افندى قاعد على القهوى ومعاه واحد صحبه ماسك جرنال وحاطط رجل على رجل* 
*سيد افندى سمع صوت المنادى ينادى ( الله اكبر الله اكبر ) ( حى على الصلاه حى الفلاح )*
*لكن سيد افندى بص لصحبه لقاء لسه قاعد ومطنش قاله سيد افندى دى العصر اذن* 
*قاله ماشى ,, سيد افندى قاله يعنى مش هنصلى ولا ايه قاله صاحبنا يا عم لما نروح البيت نبقى نصلى* 
*هى ساعات المرح بتتعوض خلينا قاعدين شويه قبل ما نروح للنكد فى البيت* 
*سيد افندى سمع كلام صاحبه وتن قاعد على القهوه* 
*يفوت ولد صغير عنده عشر سنين سيد افندى يبحلقله ده عمر ابن محسن افندى جارنا فنادى عليه* 
*قاله انت رايح فين قاله انا رايح اصلى انت مش هتصلى يا عمو قالوا بس انا قاعد شويه مع صحبى* 
*قاله الولد الصغير هو صحبك اهم من ربنا قام سيد افندى واتنفض من مكانه وراح على المسجد بسرعه*
*وهو راجع كان بيقول* 
*( اوعه جليس السوء يخدك فى طياره 000 من جاور الحداد راح ينكوى بناره )*
*مش كده ولا ايه*

----------


## sea_wolf

الرضا قناعه ................... والقناعه ايمان 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ
قلبى يا طوق النجاة من زمان اصبح غريق

----------


## بنت مصر

القبح الحقيقي هو لامرأة تخلت عن رقتها وحيائها الذي فطرت عليه

----------


## بنت مصر

الصبر جميل ... ولكنه اصبح شديد الصعوبة في عصرنا اليوم ..
الرتم السريع في الحياة والتطور المذهل في كل شيء قتل فينا
ملكة  الصبر والروية التى أتقنتها الاجيال السابقة علينا

وينك يا طول البال!!!

----------


## ahmedab216

*مصر التي في خطري و في فمي 
احبها من كل روحي و دمي*

----------


## اسيا

من الكنوز المنسيه
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلو 
من شهد الجنازه حتى يصلى عليها فله قيراط ومن شهدهاحتى تدفن فله قيراطان  قيل وما القيراطان قال مثل الجبلين الغظيمين
صدف رسول اله صلى الله عليه وسلم
ولكم تحياتى

----------


## عصفور الشعر

اللعنه لا تصيب الا (((العقلاء))) أما الاغبياء فهم فى نعيم مستديم


توت

----------


## دموع قلبي

حاسب من الأحزان وحاسب لها..حاسب على رقابيك من حبلها..راح تنتهي ولا بد راح تنتهي..مش إنتهت أحزان من قبلها..!!!







أختكم الصغيرة:

.,., دموع قلبــــ ::h::  ــــــي .,.,

----------


## اسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سيد الاستغفار ان تقول 
اللهم انت ربى لا اله الا انت  خلقتنى  وانا عبدك  وانا على عهدك ما استطعت 
اعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت 
ابوء لك بنعمتك على 
وابوء بذنبى فاغفر لى فانه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت 
من قالها من النهار مؤمنا بها من يومه قبل ان يمسى فهو من اهل الجنه   ومن قالها  من الليل وهو موقن بها فمات قبل ان يصبح فهو من اهل الجنه

----------


## Abdou Basha

[frame="7 80"]*أرى الصدف أحيانا  كأنها مرادف لحكمة الإله ..*[/frame]

----------


## ديدي

> *أرى الصدف أحيانا كأنها مرادف لحكمة الإله ..*
> drawFrame()


ليست مجرد مرادف انا اجدها ايضا طريق ووسيلة للوصول.

----------


## بنت مصر

عندما  تواصل صفارة انذار سيارة الاسعاف في الرنين المستمر
 أملا في عطف السيارات المكتظة في الشوارع .. دون استجابة أو افساح
فأعلم ان  شعبنا قد اصيب بالتبلد التام وشفاءه اصبح أمراً ميئوسا منه


بسنت

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*لماذا كل تلك القنوات التي تبث المئات من الأغاني يوميا دون توقف ؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا لا تكون تلك القنوات متخصصه في تنمية الثقافة والمعلومات لدى الشباب بدلا من تضييع اموالهم في الsms؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*قبل ما اعرف طريق المنتدى كنت اقعد ع النت ساعه ساعه ونص يا دوب كفايه اوي اوي


بعد ما عرفت طريق المنتدى الرائع ده تعدي ساعه ،،، عادي 
ساعتين،،،، وايه يعني
3 ساعات ،،،، لسه شوية و اخلص

لما هسقط السنه دي*

----------


## بنت مصر

كلمتين وبس
رغم صغر سنك يا ضابط شرطة الا اني لا انك رجاحة عقلك
وفكرك السابق لسنك 

تحية كبيرة لك اخي الغالي


بسنت

----------


## عـزالديـن

[poem font="Tahoma,5,darkred,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=1 line=1 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لقد أسمعت إذ ماناديت حياً = ولكن لاحياة لمن تنادى[/poem]
*سلوكيات وأخلاقيات الزحمة أصبحت تسود وتقنن طرق التعامل بين الناس*

----------


## العربى الأول

*الى متى سنظل فى هذه الغربه يا مصر*


*ملايين الشباب فى كل مكان على وجه الأرض*


*البطاله فى مصر وهجره الشباب والعقول*
*مرض كبير ينتشر ويكبر كل يوم*
*طيب وبعدين*

----------


## ضابط شرطة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اختي الغالية الكريمة بنت مصر

بصراحه أنا لا أملك شئ اقوله لكي تعبيرا عن احترامي وتقديري لكي سوى،،،،،
 ::  

*(( جزاكـِــ الله خيراَ ))*

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*مش عارف ايه لازمة الفضايح اللى بتسببها لمصر القنوات المحليه الموجوده على النايل سات اللى بيشوفه مليارات من الناس*


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## بنت مصر

تبادل الشتائم في الجد والهزل بالفاظ بذيئة تلوث اسماعنا في شوارعنا المصرية إلى أين !!

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
للرفع...
و لي عودة إن شاء الله...

*

----------


## osha

احساس بائس يتملكني حين أرى اللغة العربية لغة القرآن تنحدر على أيدي أبنائها 
ولا أدري إلى أين؟
قليل من القراءة قد تنقذ ماء الوجه
قليل من التركيز قد ينتج كلاما يمكن قراءته 
قليل من المراجعة لن تؤذي صاحبها 

وبس

----------


## mekyman

لا اعرف لماذا يتم عرض برنامج يخوض فى اعراض الناس وبشكل بزىء 
هل هو فراغ المعد ..... ام سوء فهم من المزيع ..........ام شح فى المواضيع
لا اعلم الا قول الرسول الكريم (من ستر مسلم سترة اللة يوم القيامة) واحنا مش بنستر 
ويجعلة معتزعامر

----------


## أنفـــــال

ذهب .. و استكمل ما تبقى من حياته ..
و نسي أنه لازال مديوناً .. و نسي أن الكؤوس دائرة ..!

----------


## نهاد صلاح معاطي

امممم ايوة كل اللي قولتوه ..
انا فعلا باضايق لكل اللي قولتوه ولحاجات تانية كمان 
باضايق لما باسمع دكتور اليوناني مش عاجباه مصر عشان الناس بترمي الاكياس وكل حاجة على الارض ولعدم المبالاة .. وياريت ان ده بيغير حاجة..
انا فكرت في مرة اننا نعمل حاجة حقيقية تصلح كل ده وتواجهه كان نفسي اعمل كده 
في كل دول العالم مجموعات من الشباب هما اللي بيغيروا حاجات كتير واوضاع كتير غلط ..كان نفسي اعمل كده بس لغاية دلوقتي كل اصحابي مش عمليين 
بس متاكدة اني هاحاول في يوم من الايام 
وصباح الخير ^^

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

إلى متى تهون علينا مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و نظل نهتف لمن ينتهكون عِرضها و ينتهكون حدودها؟

مش عارف

----------


## بنت شهريار

سلامُ على الدنيا إذا ما كان بها ... صديقٍ صدوقٍ خالص الود منصفا

تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## somaaaa

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم(ثلاث دعوات مستجابات:دعوة الصائم, ودعوة المظلوم, ودعوة المسافر)

----------


## somaaaa

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم(ثلاث دعوات مستجابات:دعوة الصائم, ودعوة المظلوم, ودعوة المسافر)

----------


## بنت شهريار

ليه الغدر والخيانة والظلم بين الناس ..
ليه منتعاملش بثقة وامانة وود ..
ليه نجرح ونظلم ونقسى على اللى بيحبونا ..
افعل ماشئت ايها الانسان ..
من يأبى اليوم قبول النصيحة التي لاتكلفه شيئا ..
فسوف يضطر في الغد إلى شراء الأسف بأغلى سعر ..
 :f2:

----------


## معاذ رياض

كان فيه موضوع مشابه لهذا في أحد المنتديات ، وكتبت فيه بعض المشاركات .. اسمحوا لي أنقلها لكم هنا :

----
إن كنتي تريدين السكنى ..

أسكنتك في ضوء عيوني ..

علشان مشروع مبارك لإسكان الشباب ما ينفعناش يا حبيبتي !
---
الفكر الجديد جدا :

عزيزي المواطن ، بدل ما تلعن الظلام ، ولع في نفسك بشمعة !
---
القاعدة الأساسية لدستور الطوارئ العسكري في جمهورية فسادستان : المواطن متهم حتى تثبت إدانته !
---
بعد زيارته لمعرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب 2007 ، ورؤيته لأسعار الكتب ، قام المتنبي بعمل تعديل بسيط في بيته الشهير :

أعز مكان في الدنا سرج سابح ... وخير جليس في الزمان أنك تقعد لوحدك يا معلم !
---
ألف كتابا .. ثم طبعه على نفقته الخاصة بمبلغ محترم .. وعندما لم ينجح في اقناع الناس بشرائه وضع النسخ تحت السرير لتقرأها الفئران وتلتهمها ..

و بعد ذلك يتهمنا الغرب بأننا لا نراعي حقوق الحيوانات ..
---
الدليل الوحيد على أن مصر دولة مؤسسات هو أنك تجد في كل مكان مايكروباص يصيح سائقه : "مؤسسة .. مؤسسة" !
----
الفرق بين العرب والنعامة أن النعامة تضع رأسها في الأرض عندما تشعر بالخوف فقط ..
----
كلما سمعت عن حاكم ظالم استمر حكمه لعهد طويل حتى نشأت أجيال وماتت في عهده ، أتذكر الاسم العبقري لإحدى روايات ملف المستقبل وهو "شيطان الأجيال" ، والأسوأ من ذلك أن يتولى الحكم بعده "ابن الشيطان" ..
---
ميلودي تتحدى الملل أنه يكون ممل أكتر منها ..
---
حكمة اليوم : من حفر حفرة لأخيه وقع فيها أخوه ..
---
كثير من الشباب المدخنين يعيشون حالة من السطحية التامة ، لدرجة أن الشيء الوحيد الذي يمارسونه بعمق هو سحب نفس السيجارة !
---
"هل ترى ؟
هي أشياء لا تشترى .."

جزء من قصيدة أمل دنقل ، أتذكره كلما مررت أمام أسعار المحلات في سيتي ستارز ..
---
إذا خرجت بسيارتك في القاهرة وكانت الجو ممطرا فأنت لست بحاجة لقارئة فنجان لتقول لك :" سماؤك يا ولدي ممطرة ، وطريقك مسدود مسدود" !
---
لكل عاشق وطن .. يروح يعيش فيه ويسيب البلد دي أحسن له ..
---
الطريق الدائري ، المحور ، الصحرواي ، الزراعي .. الخ ، بعض من أسماء طرق الموت التي يسقط عليها يوميا ضحايا يتجاوز عددهم بكثير عدد من يسقطهم الاحتلال الاسرائيلي .. المشكلة أننا نرى دائما المشهد المتكرر لرجل ملقى على الأسفلت والناس يبحثون عن ورق جرائد لتغطيه جسده الذي نزف حتى النهاية . أقترح أن يضاف لقوانين المرور بندا جديدا ، فثلما يجب أن تتوافر في كل سيارة طفاية حريق ، يجب أن يكون هناك على الأقل عدد 1 كفن شرعي ، على الأقل أفضل من ورق الجرائد ..

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اذا اردت ان يكون لك حاضر ومستقبل مشرق 
فاحترس من الماضى وتعلم من اخطائك

----------


## بنت شهريار

> كان فيه موضوع مشابه لهذا في أحد المنتديات ، وكتبت فيه بعض المشاركات .. اسمحوا لي أنقلها لكم هنا :
> 
> ----
> إن كنتي تريدين السكنى ..
> 
> أسكنتك في ضوء عيوني ..
> 
> علشان مشروع مبارك لإسكان الشباب ما ينفعناش يا حبيبتي !
> ---
> ...


راااااااااااااااااااااااائع استاذ معاذ
والله كلامك على حق
حقيقى تسلم ايدك

تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

تمر الايام
وتمر السنين
ويجرى بنا العمر
وتظل الذكرى داخلنا
حلوة ومرة
خالدة
 :f2:

----------


## Amira

*الإنسان تجمح به مخيلته حين لا يعلم أين موقعه بالضبط...*

*لازم تكون إنسان عملي و واقعي ... بس شرط أن تكون إنسان في الاول...*

----------


## ahmedab216

هل الاخلاق قابلة للتغيير بتغير الزمن؟؟!!  أصل الشباب دايما بينسبوا كل اختلاف بين الاجيال الي تغير الزمن ... ماشي ... مش معترض.... لكن الاخلاق و القيم بقت ستريتش هي كمان؟؟؟

----------


## monmon_aso1982

والله يا بنت مصر احنا لو اتكلمنا سنه لقدام الكلام مش هايخلص

انا عن نفسى حاجت كتييييير مضياقانى
اقول حاجه منهم 

ثقافه الارصفه
طبعا هاتستغربوا من الكمله ديه
بس انا فعلا شايفه اننا فى بلدنا  معندناش ثقافه الارصفه
انا طول عمرى 
وانا صغيرة كانت ماما تقلى متمشيش فى الشارع 
امشى على الرصيف
وانا اتعودت على كدا
دلوقتى للاسف صعب قوى انك تلاقى رصيف فاضى علشان تمشى عليه
ولو لقيت تلاقى الناس سيباه وماشيه فى الشارع 
بجد حاجه عجيبه
مش كدا ولا ايييييه

----------


## ahmedab216

الأخت الكريمة.....

ليس اقتحاما مني علي ردك لبنت مصر...
و لكن.... أعجبني تعبير ثقافة الارصفة ....
لقد بدأت موضوعا جديدا بالأمس عن المواقف التي نصادفها و التي لا تعبر عن السلوك الحضاري ... و اعتقد ان منها ترك الرصيف و مزاحمة السيارات في الشارع .... و بعدين من ناحية تانية هانلاقي ان عرض الرصيف لا يتحمل كل المشاة .... و غير كده و كده .... اصحاب المحلات و الكافيتيريات ضموا الرصيف لمحلاتهم و استولوا عليه .... ميت غلطان و مين يتحاسب و مين يجيب لنا حقنا في اننا نعرف نمشي ؟؟؟!!! 
ياريت نلاقيه....

----------


## Amira

*احيانا لما بنشوف الكذب صدق ...ده بيعمل من الصادق كذاب !!*
*و الثقة اصبحت متبادلة علي نفس قدر منحنا لها..* 
*مش كده و لا ايه !!!*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ما اصعب النقد حين يكون ظلم .. 
وحين يكون بأسلوب جارح ..

----------


## case

نعيش فى مصر حالة من اليأس العام... بمجرد خروجك من بيتك تجد العشوائية فى كل شئ وإذا آثرت البقاء فى المنزل تحيطك الهموم من كل جانب . أتساءل أين الزمن الجميل؟

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أسوأ عصور الفساد في التاريخ بتمر بيها مصر...الفساد بقى فعلاً بيجري في عروق الناس...
ياترى آخرتنا إيه؟؟؟و لسة فاضل إيه؟؟

الله المستعان...
*

----------


## ahmedab216

ممكن الشئ السئ اللي بشوفه النهارده ... ممكن يكون فيه أسوأ منه ...

بس اللي بيصبرني كلمة واحدة بس.... الأمل

والله لولا الكلمة دي بمعناها الجميل ... هي اللي بتصبر الواحد و تقويه علي أجتياز أخطاء اليوم

أكيد بكره أحسن  ....

و ما تمسكوليش عالواحده .... يعني مش بكره بكره

جايز بعده أو بعد بعده ...

ان شاء الله المستقبل هايبقي أجمل بكتير

----------


## الشاعر نور

هناك أناس يصنعون الأحداث
و هناك أناس يشاهدون ما يحدث
و هناك أناس يستغربون مما يحدث

----------


## Amira

*افندينا أنعم علينا بعلاوة
تجيب كيلو جبنة وعلبة حلاوة
آتاري العلاوة مجرد أتاوة
و احنا علينا الكلام اختلط
*****
عشان في البداية حسبناها خير
و قلنا نواية حتسند يا زير
و حسنة حتمنع بلاوي كتير
و كنا حقيقي في غاية العبط*

*مش كده و لا أيه!!!* 
*الكلمتين من إيميلي*

----------


## ahmedab216

و عايزنا نرجع زي زمان .... قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان ..... من أجمل كلمات التعبير عن الاستحالة التي غنتها أم كلثوم

----------


## الشاعر نور

" لدى أخبار سيئة و أخبار طيبة "  ... يقول قائد الطائرة عبر مكبر الصوت ،
لقد فقدنا اتجاهنا ، و لكننا سنصل الى هناك بسرعة جداً

----------


## mokhtarmapman

كنت بسمع كتير عن حوادث الطرق وبشاعتها ، والنهاردة تعرضت لحادث بشع ، وتأكدت أننا فى مصر ماشيين بالبركة فى كل حاجة ولا فيه تخطيط مرورى ولا تخطيط على الجدران حتى ، يا جماعة ازاى نحل مشكلة المواصلات ، وازاى ننظم السير على الطرق ، وازاى نعلم السواقين إن الانسان كائن حى له قيمة يجب الحفاظ عليه ... يا جماعة الموضوع مش كلمتين وبس ، الموضوع أكبر من اننا نخلص فى مصر كل الكلام ..

وشكرا يا بنت مصر

----------


## ahmedab216

القانون الجديد للمرور ... ياريت و أتمني ان يكون من ضمن بنوده كيفية معاقبة السائق الغير ملتزم بآداب القيادة ... يعني الحكاية مش حزام و موبايل و بس .... الاسلوب الهمجي في القيادة و الذي يمكن وصفه بأنه نوع من أنواع البلطجة و الهمجية , هذا الاسلوب نراه كثيرا جدا جدا من سائقي الميكروباس و النصف نقل و الذي يفع ثمن هذه البلطجة هو المواطن الملتزم بآداب المرور.... في مدينة كمدينة المنصورة .... حدث ولا حرج....
ياريت يكون القانون الجديد ... قد راعي هذه النقاط...
فاضل حاجه واحده بس .... لابد أن يكون هناك من يصلح لتطبيق القانون ... ليس أي رجل مرور يصلح لتطبيق القانون

----------


## الشاعر نور

> كان فيه موضوع مشابه لهذا في أحد المنتديات ، وكتبت فيه بعض المشاركات .. اسمحوا لي أنقلها لكم هنا :
> 
> ----
> إن كنتي تريدين السكنى ..
> 
> أسكنتك في ضوء عيوني ..
> 
> علشان مشروع مبارك لإسكان الشباب ما ينفعناش يا حبيبتي !
> ---
> ...



يا أخي ما شاء الله عليك
مشاركتك من أجمل ما قرأت 
و كل ما افتكر شيطان الاجيال ده... أفطس على روحي من الضحك

تحياتي لك

أخوك نور..

----------


## الشاعر نور

- لا أعرف الى متى سيظل المواطن المصري يعامل في وطنه كمواطن من الدرجة الثانية.

- انا لا اعترض على الخصخصة و بيع القطاع العام للمستثمرين... و لكني أعترض على بيعه للاجانب و غير المصريين.... المفروض في أي دولة في العالم يكون الاولوية للمستثمر الوطني خاصة في حالة بيع البنوك و المنشآت الهامة و الحيوية.

- تذكرت مقولة أحد البوابين في حي الدقي و هو بواب لعقار يملكه أحد العرب..." رحنا بلدهم اشتغلنا عندهم.. رجعنا بلدنا بردوا اشتغلنا عندهم"

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

أولا.......شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
ثانيا........الحقيقة ردود " الشاعر نور ..عجبتني جدا .......شكرا عليها"
                أنا هنا للمتبعة و لى عودة إن شاء الله
     تحيـ ـ ـــ ـ ـ ــ اتي

----------


## ahmedab216

تذكرت مقولة أحد البوابين في حي الدقي و هو بواب لعقار يملكه أحد العرب..." رحنا بلدهم اشتغلنا عندهم.. رجعنا بلدنا بردوا اشتغلنا عندهم"

الشاعر نور
تهنئتي علي آرائك الجميلة ...

لقد ذكرتني يا أخي الكريم بالكابتن محمد لطيف  الله يرحمه... كان مجاملا زياده عن اللزوم ...
كانت مصر عندما تلعب مع فريق عربي من شمال افريقيا الذين يتسمون بالعنف و الخشونة ... فمثلا عندما تكون المباراة هنا في مصر ... يعني علي أرضنا .. فكان لاعبينا يتعرضون للضرب و الايذاء من لاعبي الخصم ... فكان يقول ان مصر هي الشقيقة الكبري و انهم ضيوفنا و ذلك كمبرر لعدم رد العنف بالمثل ...
و عندما تكون المباراة هناك علي ارضهم ... و يضربون لاعبينا ... فكان يقول اننا نلعب علي ارضهم و لا يجب ان نجاريهم في العنف...!!!
يعني بننضرب هنا و هناك !!!  أمال هانضربهم إمتي ؟؟ و فين ؟؟

كان يضحكني بهذه التبريرات ..... و بيغظني في نفس الوقت

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

لية انتشر الفساد فى البر و البحر

----------


## ahmedab216

أعتقد و الجو كمان....

----------


## الشاعر نور

أوتوبيسنا العام

 تعالى و شوف من غير كلام

علبه سردين بشريه

اللحم فيها أكوام أكوام

و تمرين عملي ومضمون

لعبور حقول الألغام

سواق غجري كمسرى فقرى

يشبهوا عصابات الأفلام

وكرسي مهكع جلده مقطع

وموتور بيشكى من الآلام

واحد نعسان واتنين نسوان

ممكن أعدى تسمحي يا مدام

زغده في جنبك بوكس في وشك

تنزل منه كلك أورام

أوتوبيس كرابيس مليان كراريس

مليان بلاليص مليان أوهام

وكلام وخصام وخناق ووفاق

وحاجات كتير زى الأحلام

أحلامنا غرقت في الزحمة

والزحمة في البيت والحمام

والزحمة صبحت موالنا

والزحمة عنوان الأيام

والناس عرقانه وغرقانه

ونفسها توصل بسلام

ولسه زحام جوه الأيام

ولسه كلام جواه أحلام

ولسه الأوهام جوه

أوتوبيسنا العام

----------


## crystalflower

كن كالنخلة
إذا حدفك الناس بالطوب تحدفهم إنت بالتمر
وكن في ثباتك على مبادءك و أفكارك كثبات النخلة
وكن في خبرة النخلة بتشوف كتير بيحصل تحتها بس عمرها ما بتنزله بس دايما بتتعلم منه
وكن كالنخلة في ظلها للناس إذا تعبوا في عز حر الأيام......

----------


## ahmedab216

يوم الاثنين اللي فات ... سافرت القاهرة ... بعد ما وصلت الي كفر شكر .. يعني بعد ساعة و ربع سواقة اكتشفت اني نسيت البطاقة و رخص العربية !!! ... رجعت المنصورة تاني لأني بكره جدا اني اكون في موقف غلط ... و جبتهم و حسيت بالراحة ... أولا لأنهم في جيبي ... و ثانيا  لأني عاقبت نفسي علي النسيان بإني رجعت جبتهم.... و كان مجموع ساعات السواقة 8 ساعات .... أستاهل 

تمم علي حاجتك قبل ما تخرج من البيت ...

----------


## حنـــــان

> يوم الاثنين اللي فات ... سافرت القاهرة ... بعد ما وصلت الي كفر شكر .. يعني بعد ساعة و ربع سواقة اكتشفت اني نسيت البطاقة و رخص العربية !!! ... رجعت المنصورة تاني لأني بكره جدا اني اكون في موقف غلط ... و جبتهم و حسيت بالراحة ... أولا لأنهم في جيبي ... و ثانيا  لأني عاقبت نفسي علي النسيان بإني رجعت جبتهم.... و كان مجموع ساعات السواقة 8 ساعات .... أستاهل 
> 
> تمم علي حاجتك قبل ما تخرج من البيت ...


يا خبر أبيض
8 ساعات سواقة يا أستاذ محمد؟ الحقيقة أنا ماكنتش أقدر أعملها
الحمد لله ان الرخصة دايما معايا في المحفظة  :: 
ربنا يديك الصحة يا أستاذ أحمد... وحمد الله عالسلامة.

----------


## pussycat

هما كلمتين بنقولهم على طول

لكن للأسف بلا جدوى ولا كأننا بنتكلم

الناس بقت بتتصرف فى رمى القمامه فى الشوارع وكأن هذا التصرف بقى شىء عادى جدا

واللى بيرمى فى سلة القمامه هو الغريب والناس بتبصله وكأنها عايزه تقوله

أنت محبكها أوى كده ليه

الشوارع بقى شكلها مستفذ

البلد دى بيتنا ..... فى حد يقدر يعيش فى بيته وهو قذر

أرحمونا

----------


## الشاعر نور

استعجب من وطن يرمي أولاده في بحور الغربة...

استعجب من وطن يترك أولاده يبنوا أوطان غيرهم..

استعجب من وطن يستخدم الزيادة السكانية كشماعة يعلق عليها فشله...
في حين أن الصين و الهند (أعلى زيادة سكانية في العالم) تحقق أعلى معدلات نمو...

و عجبي...

----------


## ahmedab216

لما تشوف خناقة في الشارع .. ما تتدخلش
تدخلك هايطول مدة الخناقة ....
إمبارح بالليل كنت واقف في البلكونة الساعة 3 بعد نص الليل أو قرب الفجر .... شوفت عربيتين  بيجروا بسرعة و بعدين احتكوا ببعض... وقفت العربيتين و نزل من كل واحدة فيهم صاحبها و هو بكامل هندامه .. يعني بالبدلة و الكرافت  مما يوحي انهم راجعين من فرح .... كل واحد منهم بدأ يزعق للتاني ... و درجة صوتهم بتعلو كل شوية ... الغاية هنا و مافيش ناس ولا اي حد .... بيزعقوا من بعيد لبعيد ... و بدأت الناس تتجمع ... بدأ كل واحد من البهوات يتظاهر انه هايهجم عالتاني بس يا خسارة الناس بيحوشوه !!!! ..... فين و فين لما اقتنعوا ان كل واحد يركب عربيته و يمشي ....
يعني لو الناس ما كانتش اتجمعت كان زمانهم روحوا و ريحونا من زمان .....

----------


## Amira

> أوتوبيسنا العام
> 
> تعالى و شوف من غير كلام 
> علبه سردين بشريه 
> اللحم فيها أكوام أكوام 
> و تمرين عملي ومضمون 
> لعبور حقول الألغام 
> سواق غجري كمسرى فقرى 
> يشبهوا عصابات الأفلام 
> ...


*كلمتين بس قالو كتير... * 

*أخر الاجيال المحترمين... يا تري هما مين* 
*رغم تقارب الاعمار للاجيال لكن فيه تفاوت فظيع في التفكير و اسلوب التنفيذ*

----------


## القاضى الكبير



----------


## ahmedab216

الاربع ارغفة دول ... فكروني بلعبة البازل

----------


## Amira

> 


*انا فكروني بالقول القائل .. أن خيبة الامل راكبة جمل * 
*ده لو اصلا فيه أمل في اي حاجة*

----------


## ahmedab216

و هل الاخ مفتش التموين اللي مر علي الفرن ... فاهم كويس و مدرك ان اللي هاياكل الاشكال العجيبة دي بني ادمين؟؟؟ و لا هو فاكر ان الناس بتاكل عيش زي اللي بيروحله؟؟ و ان المعروض في الصورة ده لزوم البط !!!

----------


## الشاعر نور

Don't work harder, work smarter. -- my professor

----------


## القاضى الكبير

هــذا هـو حال الخــبز  عندنا  فى المنيــا ،، يشبه العاب البازل ، أو طعام للبط  ، كما قال أخى : ahmedab ،، 
 وهو فعــلا خيبة أمل كبيرة لكل المواطنين المغلوبين على أمرهم ، كما قالت اختى : أمـــيرة 

وشكونا الى المســئولين المحترمين عـدة مرات ،، وحررنا محاضر بهذه المخالفات ،، ولكن ضـاع الوقت هبـاءا

فى الكتابة ، لان المحاضر اختفت فى الادراج ،، وبقى الحال كما هو عليه ،، الى أن يصلح الله الاحوال ..

شكرا جزيلا  لمروكم الكريم

----------


## الشاعر نور

لو مكانش ناصر اتحاصر فى الفلوجة فى حرب 48 كان انشأ تنظيم الضباط الاحرار؟
لو وافق البنك الدولى على تمويل السد العالى كان امم القناة ؟
لو مسحبش القوات الدولية من سيناء واغلق خليج العقبة كن اتوكسنا فى 67 ؟
لماذا ورط مصر فى حرب اليمن ؟؟؟ 

هل قضى على الامية بمجانية التعليم والم يكن من الافضل جعلها مجانية للمتفوقين وفى الوقت نفسة حافظ على الصناع والحرفيين والمزارعين الذين انقرضوا الان و أصبحوا موظفين بلا عمل ؟

الم يكن من الافضل محاسبة ما يسمى بالاقطاعيين ضريبيا واجتماعيا واخذ حق الدولة وضمان حقوق العاملين بسن القوانين المناسبة افضل من التأميم و هروب رؤوس الاموال التى كان يقوم عليها الاقتصاد القومى وقتها ؟؟؟

----------


## ahmedab216

الضمير ثم الضمير ثم الضمير .....

----------


## ur_hero_egypt

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا جماعه طالما احنا شايفين ان فى سلبيات كتير فى بلدنا ايه رايكم كل واحد يبدا بنفسه يحاول يصلح من نفسه صدقونى حياتنا هتبقى اجمل نتمسك بديننا اول حاجه طبعا تعرفو احنا ممكن نعمل اجمل دعايه لدينا ولبلدنا بسلوكياتنا المحترمه واخلاقنا ويا ريت مايكونش اللى احنا بنقوله مش مجرد كلام وبس

----------


## ur_hero_egypt

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## الشاعر نور

عايز تموت شهيد ؟     يا تركب طيارة.. يا تركب عبارة

عايز تموت من الغيظ ؟   يا تتفرج على القنوات المحلية ...يا تتفرج على النشرة الجوية

عايز تموت مخنوق ؟    يا تروح مصلحة حكومية.....يا تقرأ الجريدة اليومية

عايز تموت مشهور؟    يا تتجوز رقاصة.........ياتنصب على بنك

عايز تموت مليونير؟    يا تعمل فيديو كليب.......يا تلعب كورة ... يا تمثلك فيلم

عايز تموت من الحزن؟   يا تفكر دايما في أحوالك.......يا تحط الحكومة في بالك

----------


## ur_hero_egypt

يا حضره الشاعر الكلام اللى انت كاتبه فى الاول ده مش متناسب خالص مع الصوره اللى تحت والكلام الرومانسى اللى مكتوب عليها بعدين مفيش شاعر بيحبط وان شاء الله بكره احسن 
                                        الدنيا لسه بخير
                                              ومصر هتفضل طول عمرها بخير
                                                                     حلوه بلادى

----------


## ahmedab216

شاغلني جدا متابعة تطبيق قانون المرور الجديد....

بس النتيجة الغاية دلوقت مش في صالح الحكومة...

ربنا يسهل و تتظبط في الايام الجاية....

----------

